# IBM Thinkpad t40p and XFree

## Sasuke

Having problem when loading xfree 4.3 ...

It tells me : 

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) Failed to load module "bitmap" (module does not exist, 0)
> 
> (EE) Failed to load module "pcidata" (module does not exist, 0)

 

To check those libs, i've checked with locate, those files exists (libpcidata.a and libbitmap.a).

I use the 2.6-test10 kernel.

Here's my XF86Config :

 *Quote:*   

> # XF86Config-4 (XFree86 server configuration file) generated by Dexconf, the
> 
> # Debian X Configuration tool, using values from the debconf database.
> 
> #
> ...

 

----------

## Noir77

Hello, I'm new in using Gentoo ! Proud to use this release, it's perfect !  :Very Happy: 

I don't know if you solve the problem but it works perfect on mine so I give you an answer :

emerge ati-drivers

use fglrxconfig to configure a XF86config-4 file

I ve got the same kernel and the same ThinkPad.

----------

## Sasuke

Niice ! On mine it works too now. Do you have acceleration ? I have it.

I'll soon show you my XF86config here ... Could you do so (i don't know where is fglrxconfig) ?

I didn't emerge ati-drivers.

Another questions : 

* did you manage to use the fn features like fn + F4 or fn + F10 ?

* did you manage to get the wifi working ?

* did you manage to get the bluetooth working ?

* did you manage to get the irda working ?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Noir77

Yes, I've got the acceleration !

here is my XF86config-4 file :

```

# File: XF86Config-4

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "fr"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/psaux"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 80.5

    VertRefresh 60 - 85

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, NONE"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4c66

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

the fglrxconfig command is given by the package ati-drivers. It is why you don't have it. But it is this command that generated XF86config-4 for me !

Here is what I did :

Compiled kernel 2.6-test11 with ACPI (tell you later why I speak about it), NO DRM FROM THE KERNEL, but the agpgart for Intel in module. Instead of the DRM, I used the ati-drivers.

 *Quote:*   

> * did you manage to use the fn features like fn + F4 or fn + F10 ?

 

No it doesn't work maybe because I use ACPI...

 *Quote:*   

> * did you manage to get the wifi working ?

 

No because I have this damned Atheros Chip (Wifi dual band card) and madwifi-drivers don't compile on 2.6 kernel.... On my old T30, it works well with the Cisco 350 mpci....

 *Quote:*   

> * did you manage to get the bluetooth working ?

 

yes, the driver start but I haven't got any device for it (I try to get a Palm T3....  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> * did you manage to get the irda working ?

 

yes, the driver starts too... But I have to try with my mobilphone ![/quote]

----------

## Sasuke

thx ...

Yeah, no DRM, but i didn't used the ati-drivers with 2.6.0-test10-mm1 kernel :p

"No because I have this damned Atheros Chip (Wifi dual band card) and madwifi-drivers don't compile on 2.6 kernel.... On my old T30, it works well with the Cisco 350 mpci.... " 

as i said, it freezes on mine *siggh*

I'll post my XF86Config soon ..

Thanks :p

----------

## Noir77

 *Sasuke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> as i said, it freezes on mine *siggh*
> 
> 

 

Argh... Sorry for you... Same WifiCard as me ? And you use the madwifi from sourceforge ?

You're welcome !   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## procrustes

I've got the same setup. This is what I do to get wireless working using madwifi (got this from a few threads a while back...):

cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/madwifi co madwifi

Makefile.inc is incorrect for kernel 2.6. Change line 148 so that it reads:

MODOPTS=-DMODVERSIONS -include $(KERNEL_PATH)/include/linux/modsetver.h

Then:

```

make

make install

modprobe ath_pci

ifconfig ath0 up

dhcpcd ath0

```

There are also init scripts for net.ath0. Check www.zippysoft.com/linux

----------

## Noir77

Yes ! Thanks for this information ! 

I'll try in a couple of days and have report here ! 

Thanks !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## niki

 *Quote:*   

> did you manage to get the wifi working ?
> 
> No because I have this damned Atheros Chip (Wifi dual band card) and madwifi-drivers don't compile on 2.6 kernel.... On my old T30, it works well with the Cisco 350 mpci....
> 
> 

 

I could compile and install the madwifi-driver on the mm-sources(2.6.0-test10-mm1).

Try the cvs sources!  I couldn't test it. I dont have an access point(at the moment  :Smile: )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * did you manage to get the bluetooth working ?
> 
> 

 

Yes. I could sync with my Siemens S55 mobile phone using multisync.

----------

## ben

Just for the record, I have a t40p with the atheros chipset (ibm a/b). I compiled the cvs madwifi driver (the ebuild failed to build) and:

It works beautifully well (provided i do not use the processor module  for acpi, or no acpi alltogether).

It can even be put on RFMON mode (for sniffing, wardriving). Kismet-cvs has a mdwifi setting for it.

----------

## kung.foo

I have the same Laptop, as all you guys. Didi anyone of oyu manage to get the synaptics driver in kernel 2.6 activated, with APM activated not ACPI, so that the laptop doesn't hang up when trying to suspend??

Mine always freezes when I close the lid. When nor using the synaptics driver everything works just fine. (Also WLAN; it actually works better than it used to work under windoooze....)

I got kernel 2.6 stable.

----------

## rab

I have a t40p with the imb a/b card. I emerged the madwifi driver and started the net.ath0 script from http://www.zippysoft.com/linux/. But I can't find a device /dev/ath0. Have I to tell devfsd how to create it ?

I am using a ac-2.4.23 kernel.

----------

## ben

AFAIK, you won't have any /dev/ath0.

But you should see your card with iwconfig and/or ifconfig

What does those command tell you ?

Ben

----------

## rab

thanks! It seems to work, iwconfig reports the correct card and even kismet works (from cvs)  :Wink: 

rab

----------

## vishnja

Hi guys,

my system is up and running   :Very Happy: 

with apm, usb, built in wireless, eth0, sound etc...

The only remaining problem is pcmcia   :Confused: 

The cardmgr recognizes the cards, I even can mount the microdrive, bute by removing ANY pcmcia card the kernel panics...

cardctl suspend gives the same result...

I'm using vanilla-kernel 2.4.23 and /pcmcia-cs-3.2.4

What is your pcmcia configuration?

P.S.: with knoppix I didn't experience these problems...

cheers Kathrin

----------

## Diorf

hello guys,

I've got the same laptop and a beautiful Gentoo on it, with a 2.6.1-rc1 kernel.

I was wondering if you're able to get the Wlan working with wep key and the restricted mode??

I use the cvs version of the madwifi drivers and it seems that i cannot use encrypted mode with my card...

Anything else : my system is running nearly perfectly for my usage, just have to got sleep mode working and the Wlan with encrypted mode and everything would be fine  :Wink: 

For the PCMCIA stuff i cannot test it because i don't have any pcmcia card to test it..

----------

## vishnja

welcome to the club  :Smile: 

I suppose, you did experiment a bit with iwconfic ath0 key?

Sorry I cannot help you here: I never used it.

Are you happy with your kernel?

Did you use the sys-kernel/development-sources? Why not the gentoo-dev-sources?

Another curiosity question: did you keep the predesktop area?

cheers 

Kathrin

----------

## Diorf

I did experiment with iwconfig ath0 key xxxxxx restricted  but it cannot set the mode to restricted... The mode just stay to open and it didn't work.

But I have just seen something interisting in the madwifi devel-list : it seems that key 0 and 4 are broken (or mis-used by the driver), so i will try tomorrow at school if it works using the key n°1 instead of the default one.

I use mm-sources because 4 months ago they were the only sources with enough support for new hardware to get the T40p working... I was able to boot it and that was nearly the only thing I could do... But after a 2 weeks install things were going better  :Wink: 

Why not use gentoo-dev-sources : hum that was because I didn't have knowledge of them and mm-sources were the best to use and for now I'm stick with them because they are working flawlessly  :Smile: 

I didn't keep the predesktop area because I didn't know it was there and I formated my dd and erased the predesktop area... That was a bit funny : I was able to mount it under knoppix but not on my gentoo install and the bios seems to have it in memory... And the "restore to factory state" wasn't working  because it cannot find the XP-image...

So I just deleted it...

Now I have the restore CDs but I don't think they will be of any use...

Cheers and sorry if my english is a bit poor but I'm french  :Wink: 

Rémi

----------

